# John Deere 2020



## jbmurphy1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone have a John Deere 2020 if so pros and cons please


----------



## logan123 (Mar 24, 2012)

What is wrong with it


----------



## jbmurphy1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing just curious pros and cons before i buy one


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

Well my father owned a 2010, and if the 2020 is anything like it dont get it. Last time I saw that tractor my dad was in road gear with flames shooting out of it, trying to get home.


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

The 2020 was a good tractor, nothing like the 2010. I had one for a loader tractor for 4 years, updated to a 2030. Had it for 15 years, really liked it....James


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a JD 2020 deisel,it has approx 2400 hrs on it..I got it used,with a front end loader and extra wide bucket..also came with a 6 ft howse bush hog.. for 7400.00...excellent working tractor...lots of power...started instantly in all seasons....just do your reg maintenance and chk hydraulic oil,if milky,replace oil and filters (2)..with John Deere HyGarde oils,,and you should have many hours of trouble free motoring over all,an excellent tractor


----------

